# Butt Strap or Leg loop Saddle



## Oldschooljeep48 (May 19, 2010)

So on my last Thred I decided to go with an arborist saddle vs a climbing harness. My question now is

1. What type is better - OR - advantages and disadvantages of each.

AND

2. Any recomendations for an "economy" saddle, something less then $150ish.

Thanks!


----------



## tree md (May 19, 2010)

Here is a thread from last year that has a good discussion on this very topic:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=114372&highlight=leg+loops+butt+strap

I personally prefer a butt strap but like a bosun seat even better, as do a lot of the older school climbers.


----------



## Bermie (May 21, 2010)

I'm a leg looper, sliding bridge harness wearer!
The reason for my preference is the amount of climbing through around and over branches during the course of a job, as well as walking out to tips of branches, the leg loops allow you (IMO) more flexibility. But I was born to tree work as a leg looper, never have used the butt strap version.

Komet (now Miller) is my preference but they cost more than $150
I hear New Tribe has some reasonably priced harnesses

All bosun seat, butt strap harnesses will have leg loops to ensure that you wont 'fall out' of the seat...you just won't be resting all your weight in them as in the other style.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 22, 2010)

I use a butstrap, and it doesn't have any leg straps, and it did slip on me once. I was hanging up side down for some reason. As I remember I had my feet in the crotch on the bottom of a limb and was reaching out to grab something, whatever. One second I was stretched out straight as a poker and the next second I was hanging from my knees. When the saddle hit the back of my knees it folded them like a hinge and kept me from sliding through. I still use it though, but I climb very seldom anymore, Joe.


----------



## Bermie (May 23, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> I use a butstrap, and it doesn't have any leg straps, and it did slip on me once. I was hanging up side down for some reason. As I remember I had my feet in the crotch on the bottom of a limb and was reaching out to grab something, whatever. One second I was stretched out straight as a poker and the next second I was hanging from my knees. When the saddle hit the back of my knees it folded them like a hinge and kept me from sliding through. I still use it though, but I climb very seldom anymore, Joe.



Oooops! 
All the newer models I'm aware of have legs straps to keep the butt strap, bosun board in place...for just that reason!


----------



## tree md (May 23, 2010)

Yep, they all come with leg straps now. My first saddle that I bought in 91 had just a butt strap and no leg straps. After I bought that one they pretty much all came standard issue with leg straps. I hated them at first and would cut them off of any new saddle I would buy. Change comes slow. Now I love them because they hold my bosun seat right up against my ass and make my saddle fit like a glove.


----------

